# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Zona Cultivo Frijol Guinda

## hectorh

Buenos dias, quisiera saber si alguien me puede indicar cuales son las zonas de cultivo del frijol guinda. 
Necesito contactar tambien proveedores de este producto para proxima cosecha. 
Gracias.Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO Frijol Castilla compra de frijol castilla  zona productora piura Fertilización en el cultivo de frijol Caupi mediante riego tecnificado vendo frijol rojo

----------

